# Anyone Heard of These People ?



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

We recieved an invation to a Pitbull Picnic in Starved Rock Illinois. It came from The American Pitbull Registry. It sounds OK but since we live a fair drive {we are in Chitown} from Starved Rock we would like to know if it is worth the trip.Don't want to go up there and its a bust.

Has anyone been to any of their events. Were they well organized or were they a mess


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> We recieved an invation to a Pitbull Picnic in Starved Rock Illinois. It came from The American Pitbull Registry. It sounds OK but since we live a fair drive {we are in Chitown} from Starved Rock we would like to know if it is worth the trip.Don't want to go up there and its a bust.
> 
> Has anyone been to any of their events. Were they well organized or were they a mess


i just went to the apbr site and its a joke it seems they'll register anything for some money they wanted no pedinfo just a side and front pic there obviously appealing to bybs because the repeat allot and i quote
"Maybe you wish to add value through registration. "
any registry that uses this as a selling point imo is shit i would have nothing to do with them shit like this gets me mad because its just spits in the face of our beloved breed


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks - saved me long car trip and getting pissed off


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> Thanks - saved me long car trip and getting pissed off


PitBullJoJo you have been mislead by jeep lax. It was not an event put on by the APBR but an event working with the APBR by local members. It was a picnic. If you like hamburger and hotdogs and like talking to people who are all Pit Bull enthusiasts then what do you have to loose. Also contact the organizer who invited you and see what is going on maybe it will be something for you maybe not. Does not hurt to ask them directly though.

Negative thoughts about the APBR and other less known registries that are perpetuated are a mis-perception based on either lack of knowledge, disagreement with policies and brand devotion. The AKC will say the ADBA is not valid. The ADBA will say the ABKC is not valid. The term illegitimate purports to mean that they do not provide a true service to their members. I doubt any registry would remain in business if it did not provide services to its members. Whether you agree or not with a lesser known registry does not make them illegitimate. Just because you do not like vanilla ice cream does not mean it is not ice cream.


----------

